# New!



## LiiZz-LiiZz (Mar 29, 2009)

WeLl thiS is aLl new ..if theres any one that can explain how to use this.
my point was to get advise,ideas,help on learning how to eat and make sure i loose some weigth if am totally in a wrong page tell me. can someone help?....


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome.  Put your cursor on the above blue box titled "General Forums."

Click on All Forum Listings

Choose which forum best suits your questions/comments

Sounds like Health and Nutrition is what you want.  When in doubt Off Topic works.

Hope that info helps.


----------



## LiiZz-LiiZz (Mar 29, 2009)

*new*

yes thats the help i need on how to control what i eat & learn how to..​


----------

